# Larry Haun



## Moxienailer (Apr 25, 2015)

I was watching Larry's framing videos on youtube. That guy is a monkey the way he walks around on walls and such. Does anyone still do this?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I used to love that part of framing.
Back when I was a youngster and framing full time.


I still walk the plates once in a while.....just for for fun.
Not much else to be gained by it anymore....


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've never heard of the guy. I looked on youtube for videos. He has several, but I wasn't in the mood to look for what you are talking about.

I assume he is walking on top of the plates.

Years ago, we would walk the top plate and lay it out at the same time. Didn't take me long to figure out I could layout the trusses while the wall was lying down. Would have been easier these days with 2x6 walls.

I don't think OSHA would go for it, these days.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

He passed away recently I believe


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

larry haun is awesome


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rrk said:


> He passed away recently I believe


RIP...2011

Years ago, memory fuzzy, 1998ish, I called him and asked if I could come up to Coos Bay and take him to lunch.

He was an awesome individual, couldn't believe I'd drive all that way to take him to lunch. Very humble guy, we talked for a couple of hours.

Walking plates was something Framers did in the olden days with out even thinking about it. It's not something you see anymore. 

And, yea when we started using 2x6 for walls you could run on those freeways....:laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Larry put the spotlight on production framing with many great articles in FHB mag.,also his book the very efficient carpenter is a must read.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

fjn said:


> Larry put the spotlight on production framing with many great articles in FHB mag.,also his book the very efficient carpenter is a must read.


I just started that book.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> I just started that book.





:thumbsup:


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

His vhs video series was what we watched in shop class in High School. He's California production carpenter to the the core. My dad and uncle were spitting image, most of the guys from that area were the same. 

Wormdrive, leather bags, wedge boots, 501's, million little production tips and tricks...
Still remember seeing my dad while I scrapped out for him during summers. Lopping plumbs off the truss tails, hanging out past the plate line, one hand holding top chord, skillsaw letting gravity do the work, Marlboro red hanging out his mouth.

Watching those videos of Larry back then, and now on youtube. Memories.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

griz said:


> Walking plates was something Framers did in the olden days with out even thinking about it. It's not something you see anymore.
> 
> And, yea when we started using 2x6 for walls you could run on those freeways....:laughing:


No walky, no Jobby, no money.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Leaning out over the plate reminded me of subfascia. We used to put our knees on the top plate, hook our heels under the ceiling joints and lean out to nail off the subfascia.

2' overhang was a pain. After you got the first nail in, it was a lot easier, but still not any fun.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Not place. Plate. Spellcheck


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

builditguy said:


> Leaning out over the plate reminded me of subfascia. We used to put our knees on the top plate, hook our heels under the ceiling joints and lean out to nail off the subfascia.
> 
> 2' overhang was a pain. After you got the first nail in, it was a lot easier, but still not any fun.


I still do this, and walk walls. Gramps was similar to Larry.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuba for.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can remember my boss told me I could either get up there and walk the plate or I could go home. I learned to walk plate. It didn't take long to figure out scooch'n on your ass was a worse alternative.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I got told by the top man (off the ground foreman, cut man was the Foreman in the ground) on my fourth house that "I (top man ) put the string up there and you (me) can go get it down now that the walls are plumb. 

Still walk plates without thinking whenever I do any framing.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I can remember my boss told me I could either get up there and walk the plate or I could go home. I learned to walk plate. It didn't take long to figure out scooch'n on your ass was a worse alternative.


You still have the scar dont you?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> You still have the scar dont you?


Did you peek?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> You still have the scar dont you?


It is an emotional scar


----------

